# Revell BSG ?



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I got a newsletter from Revell today . They apparantly are doing the BSG kits. The pics on their site look just like the Moebius kits. Did you guys sell them the licence?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Can't be. Must be the old Monogram kits repopped again.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Frank et al. don't come on the boards here anymore so they won't directly answer your question.

The guestimates making the rounds are that Moebius either leased them their molds or is private labeling the kits for Revell. I haven't heard anything directly from Moebius on this one way or the other.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well I'll be darned.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

This is damned odd...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Remember Revell already sells the Moebius semi truck under the Revell name.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

hmmmmm........strange bedfellows in the plastic world.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

There is nothing odd about model companies shareing molds, happens all the time. Example, Testors-Italeri, Revell-Monogram, Hawk-Testors, Aoshima-AMT, etc.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Ductapeforever said:


> There is nothing odd about model companies shareing molds, happens all the time. Example, Testors-Italeri, Revell-Monogram, Hawk-Testors, Aoshima-AMT, etc.


Revell-Monogram merged many years ago so no surprise there, on the other hand Testors-Italeri I don't think they have shared any molds for sveral years now, atleast non I've seen any way. what molds have the others shared??? I ask because of this thing called curiousity.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Here's a link to Revell Germany's website that indicates the kit will be available in October. If it looks like Moebius' Galactica, and it's the same scale...


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Many 1/35 military kits were shared by Testors - Italeri as well as some aircraft, as I have several editions in both Italeri boxes and Testors boxes. Reboxed kits are common in different markets. Especially Europe and the Orient. Hawk-Testors reboxed their Airship and large scale diecast auto engine kits. AMT-Aoshima reboxed Back to the Future 1/24th scale car kits.
There are many others too numerous to mention. With a Moebius - Revell DE
partnership,perhaps we might see Revell DE Star Trek domestic releases....


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Perhaps there was a licensing swap between Moebius Models and Revell. Revell Germany would be able to release the Nu BSG kits to their market, while allowing Moebius the license to create and release new TOS Galactica kits to the domestic (US) market.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Testors was the US importer for Italeri in the 80s and 90s. Originally they reboxed particualr kits in yellow Testors boxes, but later on they brought in the entire range in the original Italeri boxes, adding just a small sticker saying "imported by Testors"

Monogram absorbed Revell so its not so much they shared molds but one company took over the other. The Revell name was chosen to be used (for a while it was Revell-Monogram) as it was felt to have more recognition world-wide.

Currently Tamiya sells Itaelri kits in Japan for the home market, in Tamiya boxes. In Europe, Revell Germany reboxes Hasegawa kits for distribution there.

It's a common (and good) way for kits to be marketed in different areas. Escpecially for smaller companies who may not have any real brand recognition or if a company wants to push particular kits. Big rig trucks are quite popular in Europe, so I can see Revell and Moebius working out a deal for the semi kits.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

djnick66 said:


> Monogram absorbed Revell so its not so much they shared molds but one company took over the other. The Revell name was chosen to be used (for a while it was Revell-Monogram) as it was felt to have more recognition world-wide.


That's funny, because I still see the Monogram label on model kits and I'm not just talking about kits that have been sitting on shelves for years.

For the moderators, why are there 4 or 5 threads going on the same subject??? Isn't there a rule regarding X number of threads on the same subject????


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

irishtrek said:


> That's funny, because I still see the Monogram label on model kits and I'm not just talking about kits that have been sitting on shelves for years.
> 
> For the moderators, why are there 4 or 5 threads going on the same subject??? Isn't there a rule regarding X number of threads on the same subject????


Revell AG of Germany,is not part of Revell-Monogram USA.They are two separate companies.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

falcondesigns said:


> Revell AG of Germany,is not part of Revell-Monogram USA.They are two separate companies.


THey are both now owned by Hobbico. Hobbico bought Revell Germany a couple months back. 

Revell choses to reissue some old Monogram kits under the Monogram name for old times sake. But most Monogram kits, like the old B-17G in 1/48, are now "Revell" kits.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Still, Revell Germany distributing the Moebius kits in Europe makes more sense now.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

I just had the impression that Moebius, when they started, wanted to be the "independent" model company. Ya know, not like the bigger Revell, Monogram, etc., etc. They wanted to cater to what modelers were interested in building and not going "mainstream".

It just seems a turnaround for this move. No, I am not slamming Moebius for the move. I have no problem with them expanding their market by "joining forces" with one of the big name companies. It is just a strange turn of events for what I have seen and heard, and expected from the company I came to love and respect for their independent, and modeler based ideas and offerings.

We'll have to see where this turn of events leads us, and how much input Revell may try put into kits or designs Moebius plans in the future.

Sincerely,
Scorp. :wave:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Scorpitat said:


> I just had the impression that Moebius, when they started, wanted to be the "independent" model company. Ya know, not like the bigger Revell, Monogram, etc., etc. They wanted to cater to what modelers were interested in building and not going "mainstream".
> 
> It just seems a turnaround for this move. No, I am not slamming Moebius for the move. I have no problem with them expanding their market by "joining forces" with one of the big name companies. It is just a strange turn of events for what I have seen and heard, and expected from the company I came to love and respect for their independent, and modeler based ideas and offerings.
> 
> ...


Moebius is in the business to make as much money as it can so Frank can bring the fans the kits they want. He is living the American Dream and I am proud to call him a friend! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

As I said RSN, not knocking Moebius. I just wanna see where, and how this goes. I still support Moebius...without a doubt. ( How can ya not support someone who brought you those great Irwin Allen kits? ) 

YAY! :thumbsup:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Scorpitat said:


> As I said RSN, not knocking Moebius. I just wanna see where, and how this goes. I still support Moebius...without a doubt. ( How can ya not support someone who brought you those great Irwin Allen kits? )
> 
> YAY! :thumbsup:


And that is all I said, no biggie.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

This won't effect a thing Moebius does with this license, just allows Frank some other revenue streams. With European distribution lets hope that it gives him the capital to fund some other riskier ventures like a 1/32 scale Spindrift.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Ductapeforever said:


> This won't effect a thing Moebius does with this license, just allows Frank some other revenue streams. With European distribution lets hope that it gives him the capital to fund some other riskier ventures like a 1/32 scale Spindrift.


I was wondering when that connection would be made!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Yeah, let's not over think this one. It's a fairly routine distribution deal. Revell AG had to negotiate their own liscensing deal from Universal for nuBSG, which covers Europe and has no effect on Moebius' North American license. Then, they had to negotiate a separate deal with Moebius to distribute their kits in Europe.

So, you see, Moebius and Revell AG are not partnering up, per se. This is a distribution deal ONLY. Revell AG will have no input into Moebius' decisions in regards to which kit they make, what scale they're in, how to tool them, etc. Moebius is still in full control of there own business. The only control Revell AG will have is simply whether or not they choose to distribute a particular kit in Europe.

Otherwise, it's business as usual. So, remain calm and carry on.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

derric1968 said:


> Yeah, let's not over think this one.


It's the internet. We're almost _required _to.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Ductapeforever said:


> This won't effect a thing Moebius does with this license, just allows Frank some other revenue streams. With European distribution lets hope that it gives him the capital to fund some other riskier ventures like a 1/32 scale Spindrift.


I agree with you 100% Ductapeforever I think that it's a real smart move
on Moebius Models part to partner with other companies on projects maybe
through these efforts that will give both companies more flexability in future
projects like a larger LOG Spindrift which I feel really needs to happen for MM
also with Revell/Germany maybe we could see Moby doing some Star Trek stuff.

Man would that not be really amazing AI,BGS ,and Star Trek inder their belt.

Power on!!!

Fortress


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

fortress said:


> I agree with you 100% Ductapeforever I think that it's a real smart move
> on Moebius Models part to partner with other companies on projects maybe
> through these efforts that will give both companies more flexability in future
> projects like a larger LOG Spindrift which I feel really needs to happen for MM
> ...


It does not work like that. Round 2 holds the "Star Trek" licence in the United States, so Moebius would not be allowed to sell Revell/Germany ST kits here. What Ductapeforever said, and what I believe to be true, is that Revell will have no say in the designs or product line at Moebius. If they ever do go forward with a big Spindrift, Revell would not be a part of that. Moebius could offer it to them after the fact to distribute in Europe, but I do not think Frank would give up any creative control of a company he has run better than anyone in the last 15 years in our hobby field. I can ask him about when I see him a few weeks! :thumbsup:


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

RSN is correct about Trek. Round 2 has the North American Star Trek license on lockdown. Any deal to sell the Revell Trek kits in the US would have to go through them. In other words, it's highly unlikely that you'll see Star Trek kits for sell in NA with the Moebius logo on them anytime in the near future.

As I said already, the safe bet here is that this deal likely involves European distribution of the nuBSG kits only, not a full-blown partnership. Again, it's a common practice. The nuBSG kits are distributed in Japan by a company called Platz, for example.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Having a distribution agreement with a bigger, more established company (and importer) can only help a smaller, more niche market company. A lot of distributors will not handle kits or products from smaller companies for a variety of reasons. Perhaps the product line is too specific, too small, can't deliver quantities needed, etc. But when someone like Revell brings the kits in, that opens up a lot of doors.

Typically too, Revell would buy bagged kits and then put them in Revell boxes. It's not like the molds go anywhere or anything. Moebius just runs a run of kits for Revell, Revell buys the bagged sprues, and puts it in their own packaging. 

I forget the name of them, but there is/was a TINY Japanese outfit that made a few top quality 1/72 airplane kits. You never saw them anywhere outside of Japan and no one even knows their name today. But, they had deals with Tamiya to sell their neat 1/72 see-through Bell X-1 and Hasegawa to sell their Flapjack and Mitsubishi Suishi kits.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

RSN said:


> It does not work like that. Round 2 holds the "Star Trek" licence in the United States, so Moebius would not be allowed to sell Revell/Germany ST kits here. What Ductapeforever said, and what I believe to be true, is that Revell will have no say in the designs or product line at Moebius. If they ever do go forward with a big Spindrift, Revell would not be a part of that. Moebius could offer it to them after the fact to distribute in Europe, but I do not think Frank would give up any creative control of a company he has run better than anyone in the last 15 years in our hobby field. I can ask him about when I see him a few weeks! :thumbsup:


Thanks for the reply RSN and please update us about what Frank has to say

fortress


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

fortress said:


> Thanks for the reply RSN and please update us about what Frank has to say
> 
> fortress


I will be trying to meet up with him at DragonCon. I will be there on Saturday and I hope our schedules can match up. I have a few questions to ask him about in person about stuff, I will try to remember to ask him about the Revell Germany deal.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

RSN said:


> I will be trying to meet up with him at DragonCon. I will be there on Saturday and I hope our schedules can match up. I have a few questions to ask him about in person about stuff, I will try to remember to ask him about the Revell Germany deal.


Thanks again for the heads-up and of course have a blast at
DragonCon. 

I don't know if you will read this before you go but I was wondering
if you could ask Frank what he thinks of the idea of having a national
modeling subject Poll for Mobeius Models for future releases. 

Round 2 put one out several months ago and it really got some
positive feedback and I also think it was good PR for them too
would love to see MM do something like that.

Would love to see how much real interest a 1/32 Spindrift would merrit.


Thanks

fortress:thumbsup:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

fortress said:


> Thanks again for the heads-up and of course have a blast at
> DragonCon.
> 
> I don't know if you will read this before you go but I was wondering
> ...


Well, Frank and I have talked about this in years past. Rest assured, Frank is a fan and is well aware of what we all want in a kit, he wants them too. It is matter of, "Do enough people want it to make money for my company?". As for a poll, I think he might shy away from them as a "gimmic" that just stirs up emotion among fans awho then expect ALL the kits in the poll will get done no matter which one wins. I will try to remember to ask him about it though, but you can go to their Facebook page and as frank directly.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

This distribution deal is great news for Moebius fans in Europe, especially the UK where typically we have paid anything up to four times the US prices.

Wonderland Models have just announced the first batch of kits....all three are priced at £17.99.

For the Vipers that is roughly £12 cheaper than the Moebius kits.

For Galactica it is a whopping £28 cheaper!

For anyone in the UK here's the link....

http://www.wonderlandmodels.com/models/plastic-models/revell/apollo-spacecraft-kits/


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

What about a Kickstarter fundraiser to help fund tooling costs, absorb the tooling cost upfront,....1/32 Spindrift funded by the prospective builders themselves?

Now there's a thought to chew on !


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Ductapeforever said:


> What about a Kickstarter fundraiser to help fund tooling costs, absorb the tooling cost upfront,....1/32 Spindrift funded by the prospective builders themselves?
> 
> Now there's a thought to chew on !


And then Frank would have 2 dozen or more people telling him what to put in the kit and how it should look. No, that would be just like reading the posts here, each individual would have their own vision of the kit and nothing would get done as tooling costs mounted from changes. I think Moebius has done just fine on it's own, if the time comes when a kit like the Spindrift would be profitable, beyond the sales of a handful of people screaming for one here, then it will be on the shelves faster than you believe! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

RSN said:


> And then Frank would have 2 dozen or more people telling him what to put in the kit and how it should look. No, that would be just like reading the posts here, each individual would have their own vision of the kit and nothing would get done as tooling costs mounted from changes. I think Moebius has done just fine on it's own, if the time comes when a kit like the Spindrift would be profitable, beyond the sales of a handful of people screaming for one here, then it will be on the shelves faster than you believe! :thumbsup:


Of course you are 100% correct, that would be an ugly can of worms to open !


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Of course,basically speaking,the Spindrift is a great ship and the idea of releasing it,not crazy at all.Now,the question is,if it was released,how many people would buy it.If the Flying Sub sold well and Moebius would figure that the Spindift would at least bring a small profit,they would possibly risk it.It's quite possible if they released it,people would really go for it.Hopefully,they would include all the figures and the dog as well.Either seated in the ship,or even better,in action position.I guess that the success of this kit could depend grately on it's presentation.Box art and promos on web sites could awaken some interest.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I think the Flying Sub may have done well because it is more iconic. VTTBOS was on longer than LOTG and therefore, more people outside hardcore fandom would click with it faster when they saw it, as opposed to the Spindrift. Frank has told me he has multiple sources to gage customer response to a product, so I would imagine if these groups change, a Spindrift will be a go. Just my perspective.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

falcondesigns said:


> Revell AG of Germany,is not part of Revell-Monogram USA.They are two separate companies.


Oh, realy???? Then why do some kits from Revell of Germany have the exact same tooling as those from Revell, kits like the 1/144 scale shuttle stack, a large sized Forrestal class air craft carrier and why do both companies share the exact same logo of the word Revell and the exact same colors?????


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

irishtrek said:


> Oh, realy???? Then why do some kits from Revell of Germany have the exact same tooling as those from Revell, kits like the 1/144 scale shuttle stack, a large sized Forrestal class air craft carrier and why do both companies share the exact same logo of the word Revell and the exact same colors?????


They definatley share some tooling so something more than "two seperate companies" applies here.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

They were separate companies for many, many years - I don't know what their relationship was, but they worked closely together and shared (leased?) tooling.

A quick Google search pulled up a news release stating that Hobbico purchased Revell Germany in February and that now both companies share common ownership again.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Paulbo said:


> A quick Google search pulled up a news release stating that Hobbico purchased Revell Germany in February and that now both companies share common ownership again.


Some time last year I picked up not just the shuttle stack but the 1/542 scale Saratoga carrier kit ,both from Revell of Germany. Not exactly sure about the carrier but the shuttle stack is the very same tooling as the Revell kit.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

irishtrek said:


> Some time last year I picked up not just the shuttle stack but the 1/542 scale Saratoga carrier kit ,both from Revell of Germany. Not exactly sure about the carrier but the shuttle stack is the very same tooling as the Revell kit.


Revell and Revell Germany has been in the habit of leasing molds between the two companies for decades, both when they were seperate companies and as co-owned. The reason they seem to be the same molds is because they ARE !


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Historically speaking, Revell Germany was a subsidiary of Revell North America, founded in 1956. They produced their first in-house kit in 1971; before that they were a distributor for kits imported from the U.S. and Great Britain for sale to the German modeling communty, and by the mid-70s had expanded sales to the western European countries. In September of 2006 the two companies separated and had operated independently of each other until February of 2012 when Hobbico, Inc. acquired Revell Germany, placing both Revell North America and Revell Germany under the same ownership once again.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

In the past Revell also has partnerships/companies in Mexico, Brazil and Japan as well as the more well known German outfit.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I think Revell has gotten enough free press in the Moebius forum! :thumbsup:


----------



## clactonite (Dec 16, 2006)

To reiterate what Miniature Sun said. This will have a major impact on European buyers of Moebius kits. The prices for these kits in the UK has been beyond reasonable (as Miniature Sun demonstrated) and I am sure that this will improve European sales dramatically.
If only round 2 would do something similar as the Ent D sells here for £72 ($113). you can imagine that at these prices the new 1/350 TOS Enterprise sales in Europe will not be good.

Clactonite


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

RSN said:


> I think Revell has gotten enough free press in the Moebius forum! :thumbsup:


But there is no forum for Revell or any other model company for that matter, which brings up a question I just thought of, why is there a forum for Moebius and not any other model kit company and what makes Moebius so special???????
Ok, that was not 1 but 2 questions.:wave:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

irishtrek said:


> But there is no forum for Revell or any other model company for that matter, which brings up a question I just thought of, why is there a forum for Moebius and not any other model kit company and what makes Moebius so special???????
> Ok, that was not 1 but 2 questions.:wave:


Well, there is the "Science Fiction Modeling" forum and that covers all else. As for Moebius having their own forum...........they are just that special! :hat:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

irishtrek said:


> But there is no forum for Revell or any other model company for that matter, which brings up a question I just thought of, why is there a forum for Moebius and not any other model kit company and what makes Moebius so special???????


Buy and build a few of their kits, and you'll know what makes Moebius so special. In my opinion their kits are the best engineered in the U.S. market *bar none*; they're not completely flawless, but they're far better than just about everything ever produced from the other guys. Revell and Round 2/AMT/MPC/Polar Lights could learn a thing or two from them.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

irishtrek said:


> But there is no forum for Revell or any other model company for that matter, which brings up a question I just thought of, why is there a forum for Moebius and not any other model kit company and what makes Moebius so special???????
> Ok, that was not 1 but 2 questions.:wave:


Run it past Hank, but I believe the general modeling forum will have to suffice
for general discussions. Or Sc-fi Modeling for everything else.

Technically we ARE still discussing Moebius BSG kits in Revell DE's market.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Zombie_61 said:


> Buy and build a few of their kits, and you'll know what makes Moebius so special. In my opinion their kits are the best engineered in the U.S. market *bar none*; they're not completely flawless, but they're far better than just about everything ever produced from the other guys. Revell and Round 2/AMT/MPC/Polar Lights could learn a thing or two from them.


I have bought a few kits from Moebius,
the Galctica
the Seaview
the tiny Flyingsub and the larger one too
the J2
the Charriot
and the tiny Spindrift.
And if you ask me they are some what better than the brands that have been around for decades which is probably why they are so expesnive. A hundred bucks or more fore the Seaview and the J2???? For that kind of price you'd think they could put together better instructions for their kits!!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

irishtrek said:


> And if you ask me they are some what better than the brands that have been around for decades which is probably why they are so expesnive. A hundred bucks or more fore the Seaview and the J2???? For that kind of price you'd think they could put together better instructions for their kits!!


Unfortunately kits prices are what they are. So many external factors effect the retail prices, .....the price of oil ,....inflation, ......the Doller isn't worth what it once was , models being produced primarily overseas , cost of shipping , cost of tooling , cost of decals , resin , photo-etch , etc. Sadly high prices are here to stay, it isn't just Moebius. Have you tried to buy any Japanese produced kits lately? Fine Molds Millenium Falcon comes to mind, or anything by Tamiya, or Fujimi, or Hasagawa, the list goes on and on. I just suck it up and factor it in when I'm in the Hobby Shop, no use crying over it,.... won't change a thing except get your shirt wet !


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Another reason for high priced kits from Moebius is the types of kits they produce and the old shows they are from like Lost In Space and Voyage To The Bottom Of The Sea, just to name a couple. But like others here I still go out and buy the kits. What are we thinking?????:tongue:


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

xsavoie said:


> Of course,basically speaking,the Spindrift is a great ship and the idea of releasing it,not crazy at all.Now,the question is,if it was released,how many people would buy it.If the Flying Sub sold well and Moebius would figure that the Spindift would at least bring a small profit,they would possibly risk it.It's quite possible if they released it,people would really go for it.Hopefully,they would include all the figures and the dog as well.Either seated in the ship,or even better,in action position.I guess that the success of this kit could depend grately on it's presentation.Box art and promos on web sites could awaken some interest.


I am with you 100% on these point xsavoie, we have heard that the 
cost of this kit would not merrit it's production from a profit stand point
and that it was a vague IA show and there really was not a whole lot
of interest for the show when it was on air, despite that merchandise 
for the show continues to be out there and desired. I say Moebius 
should follow the lead of Round 2 Models on this one put out a poll
of what kit subjects modelers would like to see in 2014 and let's see
where the wind takes us.

For me so far they have done everything right on the mark but on this 
point I feel due to sales of the Lost in Space J2 not being on par with 
what they had hoped for I fear they are backing off big AI subjects
The Seaview 8-window was of course a must-do but I fear that may
be all we will ever get from that vein, Time Tunnel, Lost In Space
and VTTBS futures along with Land of The Giants may have run
it's course. I would love for them to address this point but so far
it's just comments for others saying the 1/32 Spindy is a bad idea 
all the way around. Well I would like to see it put to a public poll
and have this interest or non-interest point put to rest.


That's all. No biggie!:thumbsup:


fortress


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

fortress said:


> I am with you 100% on these point xsavoie, we have heard that the
> cost of this kit would not merrit it's production from a profit stand point
> and that it was a vague IA show and there really was not a whole lot
> of interest for the show when it was on air, despite that merchandise
> ...


As I have said, I have talked with Frank about this subject more than once. He personally, as I do, would love to have the kit but ALL of his polling has led him to the conclusion that sales would not even match the Jupiter 2's, which were good, but not great. Frank also said that if he knew what sales figure would end up being on the Jupiter 2, he would not have gone ahead with it.

I know egos are high here, but just because there is not some sort of "Be All/End ALL" poll about a Spindrift, that does not mean Moebius has not done research of their own, beyond the limited confines of the small amount of people yelling for one here. As far as Frank is concerned, the issue has been "put to rest". But he has also added that if things change years down the line, he might revisit the possibility.

As for no other Irwin Allen kits in the future, that is just your speculation and I know of at least 2 kits that are in some phase of pre-production, so don't count them out or torpedo them with rumors or speculation! :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

For years I have had money and nothing to buy, now the reverse is true. My problem is htat I cannot get everything I would like so it is choosing between saving up one big kit or getting several smaller ones when I can.
Pricing factors aside, the big issue is that right now the economy is tanked- people are cutting back to essentials and the timing would be horrible to release a big expensive kit right now. In a year of two things will likely be different, but for now I think Moebius is doing the right thing.
If they released a big Spindrift today I would not be able to get it- I want one, but I just cannot afford to do that now. I think holding off on a popular but low sales volume kit now and using those resources to tool up smaller kits is a good move.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Richard Baker said:


> For years I have had money and nothing to buy, now the reverse is true. My problem is htat I cannot get everything I would like so it is choosing between saving up one big kit or getting several smaller ones when I can.
> Pricing factors aside, the big issue is that right now the economy is tanked- people are cutting back to essentials and the timing would be horrible to release a big expensive kit right now. In a year of two things will likely be different, but for now I think Moebius is doing the right thing.
> If they released a big Spindrift today I would not be able to get it- I want one, but I just cannot afford to do that now. I think holding off on a popular but low sales volume kit now and using those resources to tool up smaller kits is a good move.


Agreed! :thumbsup:


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

RSN said:


> As I have said, I have talked with Frank about this subject more than once. He personally, as I do, would love to have the kit but ALL of his polling has led him to the conclusion that sales would not even match the Jupiter 2's, which were good, but not great. Frank also said that if he knew what sales figure would end up being on the Jupiter 2, he would not have gone ahead with it.
> 
> I know egos are high here, but just because there is not some sort of "Be All/End ALL" poll about a Spindrift, that does not mean Moebius has not done research of their own, beyond the limited confines of the small amount of people yelling for one here. As far as Frank is concerned, the issue has been "put to rest". But he has also added that if things change years down the line, he might revisit the possibility.
> 
> As for no other Irwin Allen kits in the future, that is just your speculation and I know of at least 2 kits that are in some phase of pre-production, so don't count them out or torpedo them with rumors or speculation! :thumbsup:



Well you can say one think about the talking about the "Spindy"
you really get some strong opinions on both sides of the street
which I think is important because no point I feel is irrelevent
or inconsequential, either it all matters or nothing matters.
Some folks want the kit, some folks don't and some folks 
may think that it's some sort blasphemy to ask. 

But folks are asking.....

In the end this subject creates dialog and intrest and that was 
at least my point. It may not be the Seaview but I am sure it's
not the Kazon Torpedo.

That's all it is just dialog, the exchange of information and
thoughts. Nothing more and nothing less.




fortress:dude:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

fortress said:


> Well you can say one think about the talking about the "Spindy"
> you really get some strong opinions on both sides of the street
> which I think is important because no point I feel is irrelevent
> or inconsequential, either it all matters or nothing matters.
> ...


Completely agree. Keep it alive so Frank sees the passion is still there, but don't keep expectaions too high. I hope we get one to replace the Lunar Models kit on my shelf. LOG holds a special place in my heart as it is the first IA show I remember watching in primetime, even though I did watch the others as well.

Like I said, keep the chatter up, but avoid ultimatums about doing the kit or not, just have patience and one day it may happen.


----------

